# Cruise ship impounded for hours (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

An expedition cruise ship which sails the polar regions is temporarily impounded in Portsmouth over safety fears.

More from BBC News...


----------



## Charlie_Wood (Jan 29, 2006)

The Captain told me this morning that yesterday aged him 10 years!!


----------



## alastairrussell (Jun 19, 2007)

Charlie_Wood said:


> The Captain told me this morning that yesterday aged him 10 years!!


Charles

Was the ships plimsol line under the water or not? Do you not agree that the ship should have been detained!

Alastair


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

_"The vessel had just stopped in Portsmouth to take on fresh supplies but was found to be over her load line so some of those supplies were removed. _

How many lettuces and beer did they load to put the ship below her marks?


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

In this case I'm glad somebody was keeping an eye out.

John.


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Local News said that ''Grey Water'' and ''Sludge'' was discharged ashore.
I hope the plan wasn't to discharge it at sea.


----------

